# Antique Bee Smoker Question



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 20, 2003)

So my husband brought back his grandfather's smoker from the family farm and the canvas bellows needed to be replaced. So I carefully took out all the nails and removed it. Due to the double nail holes, I'd say it's been replaced before. In looking at it appears as though the bellows were attached upside down. The widest part of the bellows is on the bottom instead of the top. I want to make sure that when I put this thing all back together that it's correct and will work properly. In looking on ebay, I have yet to find one where the narrow part is at the top like this. 










Also, the small square pc of wood with rounded corners wasn't attached when I removed the canvas. The is a small pc of leather that it appears this was attached to. Why is this needed? It would seem that it would cover the hole in the bottom of the smoker that would allow air in.










Any ideas? I know this seems like a lot of work when I could just go out and buy a new one....but it sure would mean a lot to me to fix this ol' thing up and put it to good use again. My husband said that this was his grandfather's old smoker and that he eventually replaced it with a new one at some point. Any idea what the age is on this thing?










Sorry the pictures are so large. I'm not sure how to correct that. 

Thanks for your help.

 Carla


----------



## Jack Parr (Sep 23, 2005)

is fixable from what I can see in your pics.

First the small squarish piecs of wood was attached to a similar size, or so, piece of leather to give it weight so that it would hang down against the hole/opening on the outside wooden piece of the bellows. This piece of wood is attached to a piece of leather that is attached to the outside wooden piece and the leather is acting like a hinge. When the bellows is squeezed air pressure acts against the flap and pushes it against the the hole to close it, not letting the air out. The air is forced out through the opposite hole going into the bottom of the smoker. 

You would have to obtain a piece of soft canvas, cut it to fit the angle of the wooden pieces when they are forced open by the spring and wrapping around the two wooden pieces. I would think that would be self evident. At least it is to me. 

I really don't see what the issue with this simple repair of your " Ole Smoka ".

Oh, I kno, ya jus wanna be on ya computa fo chit chat :angel: 

JP


----------



## FlipFlopFarmer (Nov 20, 2003)

It seems very fixable to me. I already have the canvas to replace it. I'm looking for a think strand of leather to put around the edges where I'm tacking in the nails so that the canvas doesn't begin to give way.

I was curious as the bellows seem backwards to any of the others I've seen. Where the wide part is at the top instead of the bottom. Just wondering if someone assembled this incorrectly to begin with.

 Carla


----------



## copperkid3 (Mar 18, 2005)

Just wondering if someone assembled this incorrectly to begin with.

 Carla[/QUOTE]

If they did, then they must have made a habit of it then, because I've also seen this unusual set-up and thought it also strange. So, I'd put it back just the way you found it and see if you have a working "antique".


----------

